# 75 76 scrambler fork



## Jimmy Red (Jan 30, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if the 75 76 scrambler front forks had the schwinn logo stenciled on them? All the pictures and the bikes I've seen do not have any logo on them.just painted black. I asking about the ones that look like stingrays.


----------



## frampton (Jan 30, 2019)

I have an all original 1975 orange with black fork Scrambler. The fork does not have the Schwinn name or any evidence that it ever did.


----------



## Jimmy Red (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you for the info. You saved me from making a possible mistake


----------

